# How many yrs did they make the Schwinn Cruiser?



## DonChristie (Nov 25, 2014)

Im talking about the 70/80s "Cruiser". Looking for a Girls model and they seem to be quite unavailable.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think I've ever seen a ladies' Cruiser. But there it is, in the ad!


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 25, 2014)

Here's the Cruiser timeline as I have it so far, please add or correct information as necessary:

Late 1976 - California Cruiser introduced with 26" S2 Balloon wheels and tires
1977 - California Cruiser renamed Spitfire*
Late 1978 - Klunker 5 introduced w/drum brake, Spitfire renamed Klunker
1979 - Klunker/Klunker 5 renamed Spitfire/Spitfire 5, 24" wheel Spitfire introduced
1980 - Spitfire/Spitfire 5 renamed Cruiser/Cruiser 5, Deluxe Cruiser (springer) and Ladies' Cruiser introduced
1981 - Deluxe Cruiser (springer) discontinued
1982 - 20" wheel Cruiser introduced, Cruiser 5 and 20"/24" wheel Cruisers discontinued
1983 - Cruiser changed to tubular BMX style fork, Ladies' model discontinued
1984 - Cruiser 5 re-introduced w/o drum brake, Cruiser/Cruiser 5 made by Murray in TN
1985 - Cruiser/Cruiser 5 Men's and Ladies' models re-introduced, made in Taiwan
1986+ - Don't care enough to persue further!

*The California Cruiser name was owned and successfully legally challenged by Larry McNeely of Recycled Cycles in Newport Beach, California.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 25, 2014)

Good info, Meta! No wonder i was confused! Lol. So this girls cruiser is a 2 yr only? Damn, good luck finding one! Larry mcneely is Gertrudes son? I remember hearing this story.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Nov 25, 2014)

*i have one*



schwinndoggy said:


> Im talking about the 70/80s "Cruiser". Looking for a Girls model and they seem to be quite unavailable.




I've got a black 1980 girls frame, fork, and chainguard if that helps.I'd be willing to sell...im in the la harbor area


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 25, 2014)

Kinda wanted a complete but...paint any good? I found one in Maywood i am gonna go see tonite. I will pm ya.


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 25, 2014)

Let me know if you find any extras.  I just acquired an '84 Cruiser 5 for myself and I'd like to find something similar for my wife.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Metacortex (Nov 25, 2014)

schwinndoggy said:


> Good info, Meta! No wonder i was confused! Lol. So this girls cruiser is a 2 yr only?




In my timeline when it says "discontinued" it means at the end of that model year. I have the Chicago built Ladies' models as being available from '80 through '83, meaning 4 model years total. For '83 the Cruisers had the BMX style tubular fork, which really looks out of place on those bikes to me. I think the 5-speed versions with the rear Atom drum brake are especially desirable, but those were Men's models only.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 25, 2014)

Ok, so 3 yrs only with the blade fork. Should be easy to find, lol. Actually i found a 1980 im going to look at tonite. Thanks Meta!

Rivnut-im not buying sickdogs frame/fork n guard. Hit him up!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 25, 2014)

The Cruiser was made at least thru the 1996 model year. In 1996 there was also the Deluxe Cruiser made with some of the left over Phantom parts. A full dressed tanker with springer and rear carrier.


----------



## TheDXjedi (Nov 26, 2014)

*girls cruiser*



schwinndoggy said:


> Kinda wanted a complete but...paint any good? I found one in Maywood i am gonna go see tonite. I will pm ya.




no worries its hanging around in my garage if you want it ....


----------



## spoker (Dec 2, 2014)

DesMoines cl number 4730468160,schwinn multi-speed crusier $125.00 been on awhile


----------



## Metacortex (Dec 2, 2014)

spoker said:


> DesMoines cl number 4730468160,schwinn multi-speed crusier $125.00 been on awhile




Here's a link: http://desmoines.craigslist.org/bik/4730468160.html

Unfortunately that appears to be an '85 made in Taiwan. That's a pass for me.


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks Spoker! As Meta said, kinda new.


----------

